# Sony A6400 camera package



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Sony A6400 with Sony E PZ 16-50mm F/3.5-5.5 OSS lens, Sony E PZ 18-105 F/4.0 G OSS lens, and Sony FE 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 G OSS lens, one polarizing filter, one UV filter, one Harbor Freight knock off pelican case and one Sandisk Extreme Plus’s 128gig 150MB/s SD card. Shutter count is 1251. This is literally everything you need to start taking awesome videos/photos out in the field. Asking 2500$ OBO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Would consider the right trade or trade/cash offer


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Individual prices:


Sony A6400 with Sony E PZ 16-50mm F/3.5-5.5 OSS lens 850$

Sony E PZ 18-105 F/4.0 G OSS lens 500$

Sony FE 70-300 f/4.5-5.6 G OSS lens 1000$


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Still available


----------

